# General question on rods



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a question as to model #s for most manufacturers mentioned on this site(Rainshadow/All Star,etc...).Do the model numbers stand for length and power such as the old Fenwicks 16810,where the 168 were the inches in length and the 10 was the power?
Also is anyone familiar with the Outcast/Big Catch blanks that Hatteras Outfitters sells, and how do they compare in stiffness/action to some of the Rainshadow Rods?


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Samuria;
Yes the model #'s are the length and power for rainshadow and all star blanks. As far as the other Q's about HO Outcast...couldn't tell ya. The sectional lengths have me stumped. The over-all length of the rod and the rating looks like the = to a rainshadow or all star 1502 (I may be wrong) 
Now to your last Q... IMHO... nothing compares to the rainshadow and all star blanks...that's just me.

tight lines


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Also is anyone familiar with the Outcast/Big Catch blanks that Hatteras Outfitters sells.......


i think those blanks were being made in hawai ??
e-mail tres , he'll fill ya in on all the details


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

DERFM said:


> i think those blanks were being made in hawai ??
> e-mail tres , he'll fill ya in on all the details


Those blanks are made off-shore but distributed in Hawaii.The reason I asked was to get a idea which rainshadow was close as I have alot of experience with the Outcast/Big Catch line.Thinking about trying out something other than what we have available here in Hawaii.---I may try to get in touch with Tres.---Mahalo!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Rainshadow SU 1569 is very close to the Outcast/Bigcatch 1625. The Rainshadow SU 1509 would be another good choice.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Mahalo Clyde,exactly what I wanted to know.


----------

